# The Korean War



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2020)

This post is dedicated to my good friend Gary O' and all the other members here who served with pride and bravery.










www.korea.net

www.kwva.org/pow_mia/index.htm

www.korea-dpr.com

www.38north.org

www.history.com/topics/korea/korean-war

www.koreanwar-educator.org/home.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Division_of_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_Demarcation_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_conflict

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Demilitarized_Zone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea-South_Korea-relations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War_Veterans_Memorial

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military-equipment_used_in_the_Korean_War


----------



## Gaer (Nov 7, 2020)

So many people tend to forget the Korean War, but these were men of the GREATEST!  These were men who developed strength of character, qualities of the soul.  So many men died during that war; gave their lives to uphold the greatness of what once was America.  
Thank you for posting this.  May they never be forgotten!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2020)

I am a Korean War Vet, but a non combatant one.  Also, when I was commissioned the shooting was supposed to be over.  Still isn't.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am a Korean War Vet, but a non combatant one.  Also, when I was commissioned the shooting was supposed to be over.  Still isn't.


You are?  Then I honor and commend you!
Didn't more soldiers die in the Korean war than in Viet Nam?  Am i wrong in this?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> So many people tend to forget the Korean War, but these were men of the GREATEST!  These were men who developed strength of character, qualities of the soul.  So many men died during that war; gave their lives to uphold the greatness of what once was America.
> Thank you for posting this.  May they never be forgotten!


Combating Cold Korea | Article | The United States Army


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2020)

My late husband volunteered for the Korean War,  Didn't more soldiers die in that War than Viet Nam?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

If you trust Wikipedia and are referring to US deaths, no.

United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2020)

*I have great respect for those that served our country I was 4yrs old when My older brother got drafted It was during the Korean war. I remember how much the whole family prayed every day for the safety of our troops.*


----------



## Mat (Dec 5, 2020)

My Father fought in both WWII and Korea.  His ship was the USS Los Angeles or the 135 Heavy Cruiser.  It made several war patrols off South Korea while the NKs held the south.  The ship was hit by shore batteries and had light casualties.  The Mast and Anchor of the ship are in the Maritime Museum displays in Los Angeles.  The pilot house instruments are also kept as an exhibit.   You don't meet many KW veterans now.  My ex boss in Nevada was there as a Tanker.  He is not doing well now and in his 80s, he is in the first stages of dementia and I was told this past week that he and his wife have finally sold the business.  Time goes by so fast now it's hard to keep up with it and the people.  All I do is stay at home and stay warm and try to stay well.  I never forget our veterans and know all the history of all the actions in my life time.


----------



## oldman (Dec 6, 2020)

My dad fought in WWII, Korea and served in Vietnam, but not as a combat soldier.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> My dad fought in WWII, Korea and served in Vietnam, but not as a combat soldier.



WOW!!!! He was abroad in three wars? Please tell me at least he had a gun. You must be one proud son. GOD Bless.


----------



## drifter (Jan 14, 2021)

I served fourteen months in Korea in '53 and '54 most of it with the 25th Infantry Division. On my second tour I served briefly with the second Infantry division and the Third Infantry. As one rotated home I transferred to the other. I was supposed to rotate two months earlier but they couldn't find me.


----------

